# 31fqbhs And 2004 Silverado Hd?



## albertaoutbacker (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey everyone my parents are looking to purchase a new Outback! YEAH!!!! They have their hearts set on the 31FQBHS but I am not sure about the towing configuration. They have a 2004 Silverado 2500HD, 4:10 rear end and the 6.0L gas automatic. What do you think? Dry weight of the RV is 8370lbs, hitch weight is 1730lbs. Already decided that airbags would probably be required!! Thanks in advance!! P.S. price here in Canada is $31,800!!!!!


----------



## MikeN (May 25, 2007)

I have a 31kfw with about the same weight, I tow it with a 2007 2500 HD with the 4:10 rear but I have the 8.1L engine and the allison 6sp trans. I have no problem at all with that setup. I don't think you will have a problem with the weight and the 2500.


----------



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

I have that same set up but an 05 and I don't have any problems and no air bags the only thing is when towing I only get about 7 to 7.5 mpg







but other than that it tows fine.


----------



## albertaoutbacker (Mar 5, 2007)

hahaha that is funny because when he bought the truck last year I told him to look at diesels but he said "their will be no need I should get the same mileage with the 6L" . Well i went and bought a 07 3500 cummins and should get around 13-14mpg and be able to wave on my way past the gas station while he is filling up!!! He is getting 14-15 on highway empty right now and I am getting 18 mpg!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I tow a 29BHS (about 7000# loaded), and it tows just fine. I will say, though, that the truck is a little under-powered on long, steep grades, causing us to lose speed. My overall fuel economy on our trip to Disney World and back was about 9.5 mpg (including through the Great Smokies and the hills of Georgia). (Now that I have about 13,000 miles on the truck, I can eke out about 15 mpg highway and 12 mpg city, not towing.)

I'd have to say that if I was given a choice, I'd go diesel for a rig any heavier. But my truck would handle, albeit slowly, a heavier trailer. My 2007 2500HD is rated for 16,000# GCWR.

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

I tow a 31KFW with a 6.4L Diesel F250 Long Bed. I considered the gas engine but since we have a few cross country trips planned and a desire to keep the truck for about ten years, I figured the Diesel engine was the better value. I am getting 14 MPG highway empty and the engine isn't even broken in yet.

I towed the 31KFW for the first time last weekend and was amazed at how smooth the ride was. Plenty of power and the lie O meter suggested I was getting 14 MPG towing it as well.

All that said, I think the Chevy 2500 HD will pull it but you might not like the fuel effeciency and pulling capacity on long hills.

T


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We had a 2003 1500HD with 3.73's and 6.0L with which we towed a Cougar 281bhs 5er. The Cougar was about 800lbs lighter than the Outback 31fqbhs but we also towed our 2000lb boat behind it as well. It towed fine here in Saskatchewan but, as others have said, was very thirsty...especially with a strong headwind. If your parents plan on going through the mountains, I'm sure they will wishing they had bought the diesel instead. I think their 2500HD will tow fine but won't win any races in the mountains.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd guess (since I have no direct experience except with my own setup) that the 6.0 will have a hard time with that 5er.

-CC


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

I know its a bit late,but i tow a 31fqbhs with a 2004 crew cab silverado 2500hd 6.0liter with 4.10 gears. on flat roads it will pull it in O.D. It will pull just fine.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I have an 02 6.0 4.10 gasser and tow a 23RS and ABSOLUTELY hate the performance. 8-9 MPG and as far as I am concerned it is a dog. I have placed numerous posts on OUTBACKERS complaining how much of a dog my truck is while towing. My truck is well maintained and has only 60K miles on it but works way too hard towing a small TT. If you serious about towing get a diesel, I don’t care what type but anything will be better than the Chevy 2500HD 6.0 gasser. The 2500HD is a great truck in rough country, towing a smaller size boat, and going off road. I get 13-15 MPG maintaining about 2000 RPMs on the HW not towing anything. But there better choices out there if you are going to tow a big camper.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If they had a new 6.0 with the 6 speed tranny it would be much better..

The 6.0 is doable for sure.. Wont win races up the hills, but who wants to race when they go camping.. If they are in the mind frame to just enjoy the trip and can deal with being passed by other pickups on the hills, they will be just fine..

As long as you are as fast as the semis up the hills, youll be just fine as far as safety goes.

If your dad is the macho type that loves to be the first to the top of the hill. He wont like the 6.0 in the truck.. If he is the patient type, the 6.0 will be just fine for him.

Power is a relative thing.. What feels fine for one, isnt near enough for another.. So preety much if he doesnt like the power, with some mo money he can fix that problem.

Carey


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

My 6.0 2500HD pulls our 28bhs, and a 900 lb golf cart in the back without problems. A big grade will slow me down and make it work. Would I like a diesel? Yes.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Capacity will not be an issue. the 2500HD will take the pin weight and trailer without a problem. You may be slow starting out and be looking for more power on the hills, but that can be fixed with some air, exhaust and chip mods to give some extra power.


----------



## daveschu (Sep 9, 2008)

nynethead said:


> Capacity will not be an issue. the 2500HD will take the pin weight and trailer without a problem. You may be slow starting out and be looking for more power on the hills, but that can be fixed with some air, exhaust and chip mods to give some extra power.


Albertaoutbacker:

As mentioned in my signature, I have the same trailer that you are considering. I towed it with a 2003 2500HD and 8.1 gasser. The mileage was 7.5 on a good day with the tailgate removed.

My current TV is the 2003 Chevy 3500 with the diesel. Mileage is 12 mpg for all towing. The crew cab / 8 foot bed set-up is nice and comfortable for passengers inside and bikes in front of the hitch. No slide hitch is required.

Regarding the cabinetry: all statements from the above members is correct. Personally I love this trailer and the layout is perfect for a family or traveling with friends due to the rear bunk house. Unruly kids are often times invited to stay in the bunks with the door closed.

I think we paid $27000 for ours in the fall of 2006. Good luck with your negotiations. Let us know how the deal goes.


----------

